# Pros attaching weight directly to lower part of middle of riser



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

I see pros attaching weight on target bows directly to riser. What does this help with.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It helps to move the Pivot Point at the grip and reduce upper half of the bow Kickback / recoil


----------



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

Sorry for my ignorance. So does that mean they are trying to keep bow arm in shot steadier


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

bgbls said:


> Sorry for my ignorance. So does that mean they are trying to keep bow arm in shot steadier


A steady bow arm has more to do with your natural alignment. If you're shaking or trying to push the bow to a certain point of impact, the most likely your natural point of aim is off.

What I'm referring to is after the shot... meaning, the arrow has cleared the riser. You fire the bow and the bow is either steady in your hand or it's not. I have found is that there are some bows that have a natural top limb kick back towards the Archer. Adding weight to the bottom of the Riser helps keep the bow vertically stabilized at the shot. What I'm referring to is bow reaction. When I fire the bow, I like it slide exactly Ford no rotation of the bow at all

Now it must be said that this is different from putting a stabilizer on your bow cuz steady the sight picture slash group size and shape. But, this is an entirely different topic... Stabilizer length / weight added


----------



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

So for pros it has nothing to do with their shot and it is a comfort thing for them


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bgbls said:


> So for pros it has nothing to do with their shot and it is a comfort thing for them


It has EVERYTHING to do with the shot. Weight on the lower part of the riser is a pendulum effect.
Weight on the riser increases the bow system total weight. Bow system total weight, is dependent on the holding weight. More holding weight, you want a heavier total bow system weight.
Stabilizers and weight on the end of stabilizer sticks, changes the FOC of the bow system.
Weight on the riser does ZERO change to the FOC of the bow system, and only increases total bow system weight.
Why increase total bow system weight? Ever shoot a rifle, a large caliber rifle? If the rifle system does not weigh much, the shooting platform will kick like a mule, and group size increases.
Same for a compound bow. IF you have the stamina for a heavier target bow system, a HEAVIER compound target bow system will be more stable (wiggle less) than a lighter weight compound target bow system.

If you have a compound target bow with 12 lbs of holding weight, go for a lighter total weight target compound bow system, cuz you are going to be more of a finesse shooter. 60# draw weight, 80% letoff.
If you have a compound target bow with 24 lbs of holding weight, go for a heavier total weight target compound bow system, cuz you are more of an aggressive shot routine shooter. 60# draw weight, 60% letoff. 

Downside for putting weight on the riser. You get tired faster, so work on conditioning, so you don't poop out before you fire the last arrow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not just Pros. It's about how the individual shooter wants the bow, on its own without accessories, reacts through the shot process. 

At the end of the day it's all personal preference. There is no right or wrong answer to this. One thing that can be said however, is that you shouldn't let what the pros do guide you for your shooting.

What each Pro does is independent have another Pro. It is independent of what you do. Far too often people try to copy Pros simply because they're Pros without examining the outcome for the individual shooter. That's to say try it, if it works great if it doesn't do not try to make it work for you


----------



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

So Alan let me know if I am going down the wrong worm hole. I went on YouTube and noticed men and women pros were doing this.So intuitive to me was it would help with wiggle at pulling hard thru shot. I took seminar with pro who said he keeps pulling draw. Arm with relaxed bow arm to make shot go off. I get what u are saying about a heavier how it is steadier. I understand I'm holding 16 pounds at 57 lbs


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

It also helps lower the center of mass and helps resist canting the bow. Grab your bow without stabs or weights at the grip and twist your wrist back and forth; now grab it on the limb right at the lower limb pocket and repeat; now repeat again at the top limb pocket...


----------



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

I just put 6 oz on lower limb. Did not feel any weight difference. Maybe it's in my mind but level was steady and any bad miss was touching ten on 3 spot vertical. I shot 30 quick shots so I don't think it would tire me out after 60. Now curious if I added another 3 oz what would happen. I'm running my side bar up top.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bgbls said:


> I just put 6 oz on lower limb. Did not feel any weight difference. Maybe it's in my mind but level was steady and any bad miss was touching ten on 3 spot vertical. I shot 30 quick shots so I don't think it would tire me out after 60. Now curious if I added another 3 oz what would happen. I'm running my side bar up top.


Add the amount of weight to lower portion of the riser that your stamina allows. Too much weight and you poop out towards 60 shots and scores drop. Sooo find out how much weight is too much for you and then drop some weight off the riser.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

bgbls said:


> I just put 6 oz on lower limb. Did not feel any weight difference. Maybe it's in my mind but level was steady and any bad miss was touching ten on 3 spot vertical. I shot 30 quick shots so I don't think it would tire me out after 60. Now curious if I added another 3 oz what would happen. I'm running my side bar up top.


One thing to consider is your grip. If you're wrapping your hand around the bow grip as if you're holding a two-by-four out in front of you... You won't feel much difference. However if your knuckles are angled right and your fingers are loose draped across the front of the bow letting gravity do the work and your thumb is pointing at the Target... When you add weight to the bottom of the bow, you will feel the change in pressure on your thumb pad.

A lot of these things that you're going to try would be better to do with a coach. Trying to do it on your own with internet suggestions can be quite difficult and time-consuming

Allen, AKA nuts and bolts, can provide pictures of what an appropriate grip, and I use that term loosely, well look like.


----------



## bgbls (Feb 2, 2015)

I was coached in person by this guy called reo. Over a weekend he tweaked my form so I have no issue there. I forgot to ask him as he did it(weight on back of riser). I do truly appreciate yours and nuts and bolts responded though. I now have a better understanding.


----------



## bowstrapped1 (Oct 27, 2016)

nuts&bolts said:


> It has EVERYTHING to do with the shot. Weight on the lower part of the riser is a pendulum effect.
> Weight on the riser increases the bow system total weight. Bow system total weight, is dependent on the holding weight. More holding weight, you want a heavier total bow system weight.
> Stabilizers and weight on the end of stabilizer sticks, changes the FOC of the bow system.
> Weight on the riser does ZERO change to the FOC of the bow system, and only increases total bow system weight.
> ...


Sounds Legit


----------

